# gearing up



## LAtrapper (Feb 5, 2007)

Season doesn't open down here for three more weeks so i've waited a little late to order the supplies i need. What website or catalog might yall suggest to use where they have a good selection and fair prices.

trap wise i'm going with some new bridgers this year. i need a few #2's and 1.65's. coil spring. probably a new pack basket and a few lures along with was and dye. any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

www.minntrapprod.com. Been doing buisness with Tim and Nancy for a long and I see no reason to stop. Great people, fair prices, and fast shipping.


----------



## 3200 ganger (Apr 21, 2006)

I agree. Unmatched service and the fastest shipping I've seen!


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

www.snareshop.com these guys or the company above get my business just depends on what im ordering


----------

